# Video: How to use Meguiar's D114 & D115 Rinse Free Express Wash



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*Video: **How to use Meguiar's D114 & D115 Rinse Free Express Wash*

Join me and my two guests from Meguiar's,

*Jason Rose* -- Technical Service Manager for Meguiar's Professional Line

And...

*Steve Coronado* -- Marketing Product Manager for Meguiar's Professional Line

As we share Meguiar's techniques for using their D114 Rinse Free Express Wash & D115 Rinse Free Express Wash and Wax.

How to use Meguiar's D114 & D115 Rinse Free Express Washes & Waxes​


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Here's some screen shots from this video. At the end Yancy inserted two bloopers that are pretty funny...

Introducing the topics...










Jason demonstrating on hood...










Me showing how to clean wheels with a rinseless wash...










Discussing why to use a rinseless wash...










This is from one of the bloopers...


----------

